# double dew claw?



## zastaros (Mar 9, 2008)

Hey all, 

I havent been on here for a long time, but if any of you remember, well Hi! If it helps I may have been talking about my gorgeous kelpie x bitch, Indie. Love her to bits. Well I have just recently purchased a Rottweiler x Pitbull, he is now 5 months old. When i bought him, as the runt he was skinny and riddled with worms and fleas! He also got really sick and was hospitilized. He is now a happy rolly 10kg and is a growing up to be a gorgeous boy. Now here is my question,

He has double dew claws on his front, and rear paws. Is this a characteristic of either breed? Has anyone ever had either breed with this? Also...Im a tad embarressed...It might be nothing but i think i better check before i run him off to the vet...he looks like he has two sets of testicles?! One set where they belong...and one set at the base(lower end) of the penis....is this um, normal...im sorry if these are silly questions, this is the first male pup i have owned, i only have had experience with bitches. Help please.

cheers 

Kez


----------



## Willowy (Dec 10, 2007)

Double dews are common in some breeds. I was able to find info on Newfies, Great Pyrenees, and Saint Bernards, Akbash, Kuvasz, Beaucerons.......I'm sure there's a few other breeds. I think the double dew is REQUIRED on Pyrs. But I'm sure it can happen in any breed, just as a genetic fluke. 

As for the "extra" set....I honestly don't know what it's called. But it's normal, even neutered boys have it. I only see it occasionally---can you see his all the time? I don't know if that's something to be concerned about or not. I'm sure someone who has some actual knowledge on the subject will chime in  .


----------



## Great Dane (Nov 18, 2008)

In regards to your second question, that would be called the Bulbus Glandis or the "Knot". It is what ties the stud to the bitch when they copulate. It helps increase conception by sealing in the semen.

Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Spicy1_VV (Jun 1, 2007)

Wow poor guy what a bad breeder!

Some breeds have double dew claws, just about any breed can. Rottweilers can and "roman" rottweilers i've heard have them often (which might be crossed with LGDs and/or mastiff for the size/hair). 

Lundehunds will have them and Kangals frequently do too.


----------



## zastaros (Mar 9, 2008)

Spicy1_VV said:


> Wow poor guy what a bad breeder!
> QUOTE]
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dansamy (May 15, 2007)

zastaros said:


> Spicy1_VV said:
> 
> 
> > Wow poor guy what a bad breeder!
> ...


----------



## craven.44 (Sep 10, 2008)

Not to mention the fact that you said he is a Rottweiler X pit. Good breeders do not breed dogs to dogs of different breeds....


----------



## zastaros (Mar 9, 2008)

hi all,

again thank you, but i just have to say...im not saying this breeder was a "good" breeder, because of the state this pup was in, and the fact that she didnt do much about it. This was a one off breeding I think.(I dont know them personally) But what is wrong with cross breeding? I know the dangers of cross breeding too much but my bitch is a kelpie x german shepard...she is a gorgeous, beautiful girl who i love to death. This little man, yes he is cross bred, but he is gorgeous as well. He will make a fantastic pet. Which is all my dogs are. Why do you disagree with x breeding so much? All my dogs I have had have been cross bred, and i couldnt ask for better dogs.

zastaros


----------



## GroovyGroomer777 (Aug 21, 2008)

Theres nothing wrong with the dogs, theres something wrong with the breeder. Purposely breeding mixes is not good since there are so many in the shelters already, and that is obviously not bettering a breed.


----------

